# [A]Antonidas Resistance sucht für den neuen 10er



## mf90 (23. Dezember 2012)

*Resistance's 2th Gruppe sucht Dich!*

Für den aktuellen Content suchen wir noch zuverlässige, fähige und tapfere Mitstreiter für unseren Raid. Wir wollen effektiv und zielorientiert raiden, dabei aber den Spaß am Spiel und am Raid nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass zwischen dem nötigen Ernst für den Kampf auch mal rumgeblödelt wird.

*Raidzeiten:* 
Mittwoch: 19.30 bis 23.00 Uhr
Donnerstag: 19.30 bis 00.00 Uhr
Samstag: 19.30 bis 23.00 Uhr

Inv: 19.25Uhr
Pause: Mi.,Do. (10 Minuten) & Sa. (20 Minuten) 

*Was wir von dir erwarten:*
&#8226; Zuverlässigkeit: Das heißt, dass du zu allen (angemeldeten) Raids bzw. zum Invite auch pünktlich und vorbereitet da bist oder frühzeitig Bescheid gibst, wenn du doch nicht kannst.
&#8226; Regelmäßigkeit: Natürlich soll dein Privatleben nicht unter dem Spiel leiden. Wenn du aus privaten oder beruflichen Gründen mal nicht kannst ist das kein Problem, solange das nicht zur Regel wird.
&#8226; Vorbereitung: Gute Vorbereitung auf den Raid (funktionierendes Headset, Bufffood, Flask, vollständig verzaubertes und gesockeltes Equip, sowie Guide´s gelesen und gesehen, wenn du einen Boss nicht kennst &#8211; eigentlich ganz selbstverständliche Dinge)
&#8226; Geduld und Disziplin: Solange wir noch nicht die Bosse auf farm status haben solltest du, wenn du bei uns mitraiden möchtest, etwas Geduld und Disziplin mitbringen wenn es mal nicht ganz reibungslos klappt. Wer mit uns raidet sollte es verkraften können, dass die Gegner nicht stumpf &#8222;abgefarmt&#8220; werden. 
&#8226; Spielerische Leistung: Wir verlangen nicht, dass du deinen Charakter zu 100% beherrschst, aber dass du dich mit ihm auseinander setzt, ein grundsätzliches Klassenverständnis besitzt und dich verbessern möchtest.

*Was du erwarten kannst: *
&#8226; Ein freundschaftliches Raidklima: Sollte dich mal die Alzheimer gepackt haben, stehen dir unsere Alchimisten und Köche mit Bufffood, Flasks und natürlich Pots stets zur Seite.
&#8226; Angenehme Atmosphäre: Es reißt dir keinen den Kopf ab wenn du mal einen Fehler machst oder mal einen schlechten Tag hast. Bei uns herrscht ein ruhiges und entspanntes Raidfeeling welches du zu schätzen lernen wirst.
&#8226; Sinn für gemeinsamen Spielspaß: Wir wollen Spaß am Spiel aber auch den nötigen Ernst um fortschrittlich zu raiden.
&#8226; Zuverlässige Organisation des Raids und Regelmäßigkeit: Solltest du dich entschließen bei uns mit raiden zu wollen dann wirst du feststellen, dass der Raid in der Regel so organisiert wird, dass wir pünktlich starten können auch wenn mal nicht genügend Spieler aus dem Kader angemeldet waren. Wir suchen frühzeitig nach Ersatzspielern und warten damit nicht erst bis zum eigentlichen Raidbeginn. 

Durch eine von der Raidleitung bestehende Grunderfahrung des Contents sind geduldige Erklärungen der Bosse und Taktiken selbstverständlich. Grundsätzlich sind wir aber auch offen für Verbesserungen und das Ausprobieren neuer Taktiken.

Wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben und du mit uns mitraiden willst, dann schreib ein bisschen über dich im Forum unter dem Beitrag Bewerbungen. Wir würden folgendes gerne von dir wissen:
&#8226; Ein paar Infos zu deiner Person
&#8226; Ein kurzes Profil deines Charakters und was er so tolles kann (inkl. Arsenal-Link)
&#8226; Deine Raiderfahrung
&#8226; Was wir von dir erwarten können
&#8226; Was du sonst noch so erwähnen willst

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, die du nicht hier im Forum posten willst, dann kannst du dich auch InGame an Annary, Asgár, Hånni wenden.


----------



## mf90 (24. Dezember 2012)

/push


----------



## mf90 (31. Dezember 2012)

/push


----------

